# Found a 1973 GTO 455 roller, whats it worth?



## CalSpeed (Jun 30, 2009)

I bought a 87 Grand National last week and father of one of my employees mentioned he knew where he thought a parts car 87 GN was...

Well we drove all the way out in the country to this oakie's house in middle of nowhere, way off the road and he has got 40+ cars out in this field....

Needless to say, the 87 GN wasnt worth buying..but I offered him $3000 for two and he took it for a 67 GTO (factory silver, black interior) shell and a 72 Chevelle SBC/4-spd roller. Well both cars are sitting at my shop now.

Sooooooo 

My question: There is a 73 GTO original 455/ram air/auto car out there with no motor/tranny. All interior complete (Blue exterior/blue interior). I thought "ive never seen one of those before" then I looked up the production numbers and they made like 543 total 73 gto 455 cars. 

This car a "coupe" or a sport coupe? I believe it is a sport coupe looking at the 1/4 windows but im not sure as im not familar with this body style.

Its either one of 4312 total 455 sport coupe GTO's made in 73 or one of 25 455 coupes.

Its Regetta Blue I believe.

* What is the approximate "Ebay Value" of this car? I would really like to buy it and flip it to cover part of what I paid for the 67 gto & 72 chevelle I picked up.*

Soooo heres a pic I took off my phone. You can see the 67 I got in the back ground.


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

You want to recoup the $300 you paid for the other 2 correct, looks like the gto is better

and could easy bring enough.

The hood alone chould bring $300 all cleaned up!


----------



## CalSpeed (Jun 30, 2009)

That was a misprint. I paid $3k for the 67 gto and 72 chevelle.

Anyone else have any thoughts of the worth of this 73 gto 455 car?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No thoughts to worth, but it's a neat car and a rare one. The '73's are odd...they're a Colenade Coupe, and a one-year deal. Real sleds, but they ride and handle very well. I would say it's probably worth a few grand in it's current condition. I've seen nice ones go for around 10k, though. Rare or not, they'll never bring the $$ an early GTO will. There's a REASON they're rare: they were not very popular (Like Hemi station wagons, etc.). Personally, I like it!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lady i worked with had the grand-am with the louvered side windows .....nice ride, was black with white interior. I would think someone would snatch it up for a few grand, interesting car for local shows....know you would be the only one. could make a neat resto mod also very unique styling. the sport coupe had louvered rear side windows like the grand am so it looks like it may be one of 25 unless they were removed.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, it's better than the 74. I liked the lemans in that year, buddy had one hopped up. Looks real clean, is it a western car? I don't think it will have earlier year values due to the HP drop due to emissions, but can be a "fast" car now. Lets see more pics of the 67 and the chevelle!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

CalSpeed said:


> I bought a 87 Grand National last week and father of one of my employees mentioned he knew where he thought a parts car 87 GN was...
> 
> Well we drove all the way out in the country to this oakie's house in middle of nowhere, way off the road and he has got 40+ cars out in this field....
> 
> ...


455? Man, too bad the motor is missing! It's possible that car could have been a 455-SD. Now THAT would be worth some bucks. Also difficult to restore to original if you have to find an SD engine. Officially, Pontiac never actually built 455-SD 73 GTO's for sale to the public. There were a few built and supplied to magazines for testing, and one even named the 455-SD 73 GTO its "Car of the Year". What actually happened to those cars is unknown, but wouldn't that be something....

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i seen a silver 73' 455sd one of zero...so it must have been one of the test cars listed for 45,000 fully restored in Canada. seems a little steep but for the right buyer, who knows...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> i seen a silver 73' 455sd one of zero...so it must have been one of the test cars listed for 45,000 fully restored in Canada. seems a little steep but for the right buyer, who knows...


For a real SD car, probably worth it.
I found a couple of interesting links:
SUPER DUTY INFORMATION & TRIVIA CONTINUED
http://www.abodysite.com/73sd455lit.html

Bear


----------

